# Frozen or Fresh Cycle?



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi ladies 

My 2nd cycle of ICSI failed in February this year.  I have my follow apointment with the cocsultant this week.  I was just thinking about my options.  I have 8 frozen embies 4 blasto, 2x6 cell and 2x7 cell.  The dr has always said that fresh is best and always receive better results but I have these frozen ones and I think that maybe I should try and give them a go?  Also I guess it depends on time.  I really want to go again but they will tell me to wait 3 months before starting a fresh cycle do you think they would make me wait this ling for a frozen?  Treatment is at St helier ACU/the bridge centre.

Any advice?

Kim xxx


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Hon, i have had 2 fresh and 1 frozen but no luck as yet however i did speak to our embryoligist after our 1st fresh go as i wasnt sure whether to do frozen or fresh next. Our embryos were frozen at blast so she said that as long as they obviously survived the thaw she would give our frozen go the same percentage of it working as our fresh go!

I would say go for your frozen go definately-you have nothing to loose and also money wise it is a hell of alot cheaper! My friend had 2 full goes with no success-and then a natural FET and she now has twin boys! My clinic recommend medicated FET as they can control your body more with regard to lining etc.

Anyway good luck with what you decide hon!

Olivia


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Kim

I would defo go for the frozen, this was my 5 ET and I am now pregnant with Twins.

I have had 2 fresh goes and none of them worked, so fet does work hunny xxx  I would go for medicated as they seem to have better results with them xxx

Good luck xxx 

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks that has helped me loads.  DH was not keen on another fresh cycle so soon he thinks my body needs a long rest so it may well be right to give the frosties a go!!!  
Lots of luck to you both.

Kim xxx


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Kim,

I agree with the others, FET is worth a go.  I would also gree that medicated is better.  On my last cylce I also suffered an early m/c (think we were round about the same time actually, remember talking to you) and cant help feeling that if I'd had a medicated rather than natural cycle things might have worked out better as both my hubby and i felt that the transfer was done just too close to when AF was due and  our embie never really had long enough to implant properly.

I wonder if you mind helping me out with a slightly personal question?  Have you had a proper AF since your m/c?  I bled constantly from being pg to about a week ago although it was never enough to class as AF.  I have an appointment on tuesday at a different hospital to talk about FET and I'm unsure what the protocall is....how many periods do you need to have before you can go ahead with FET?  I might be in abit of a pickle as we had 6 embies frozen almost 5 years ago which the storage is due to expire on 13/05/10.  If I need to have, say 2 periods, then I might need to pay for another 5 yearso storage fees just for the sake of a month or so....just wondering if you know what usually happens as I've not had any follow-up from the clinic I used the last time and am still waiting on 1st appt with new clinic so am in limboland at the mo - don't know anything (as per!  )

Anyway,   for the next go!

Thanks 

Nic x


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

Hi girls!

I don't know if this is the right thread to ask this but i had 1st ivf back in October 2007 which resulted in a   and my little boy was born in June 2008  he will be 2 in June, i have 3 frozen embryos in caru what is the procedure for having those transferred? also how many now can be implanted? I'm just wondering cause if we ttc naturally and we were unsuccessful again what happens next, what do i do? 

thanks girls

tanya

xx


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Tanya,

I would contact the hospital that has your embies and make an appointment to discuss further treatment.  The route they decide to use will depend on you specifically.  it will be either au naturale, ie just thawing embies and popping them back at the right stage in your cycle or medicated which I THINK is the same just using drugs to control things abit.....Oh, and I don't know if you were a private patient previously but now you will definately need to pay.  I think the cost varies but is about £700....

Good Luck

Nic x


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Nic,

Yes we were going through the same issues last time.

Re AF I had the m/c AF which lasted 6 days it was very painfull one day and I had a lot of bleeding and 1 big lump (sorry for bring do graphic).  After that I had some spotting for 1 day which was about 2 weeks ago but nothing since and no AF yet.  I am expecting it this weekend if it is on time but who knows how much it has messed up my cycle.  One of my friends had a m/c at 7 weeks and she bled for 4 weeks constantly.  She conceived naturally just 2 months later!!!

I have no idea how long they make you wait for a FET I think it varies from clinic to clinic.  I know for sure that for a fresh cycle they make you wait at least 3 AFs before you can go again.  I am going to find out tomorrow so will let you know.

Not sure how you get out of the pickle your are in with your frozen ones.  Have you asked them if you can just extend for a few months?  I would have thought they would have a way for you to work it out??  Sorry can't be much help.  Where are you having your treatment done?

Let me know how it goes and I will keep you posted on what my clinic says.

Kim xxx


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Kim,

Thanks for your reply.  Sorry if I brought back painful memories, I just wasn't thinking.... 

It's good to see that we both feel ready for the next step.  For a while there I really thought that was me, giving up, couldn't handle any more hurt...now look as us!  Rearing to go............... 

I've got my embies at Ninewells hospital in Dundee.  I have my appointment next Tuesday and will find  out everything then.  I've done egg-share before, which I regreted as soon as I got my BFN but am considering it again now.  i think that maybe the reality of what I'd done set in and it was only then that i fully understood what i'd given away.....I'm unsure if i only felt that bad as the situation had just dawned on me, and therefore a one off, or if i would feel like that if I did it again.  The way i'm looking at it is that 'when it's done, it's done.  No going back and what is the difference between sharing once, or twice?  The bottom line is that someone else had my eggs - does it make any difference if its one womanor two ubt at least I get another go.....

All I want is a brother or a sister for my son.  I know i am lucky to have my son - took us 3 ivf's to get him, but i feel like i've let him down.  He does stand out being an only child and it's heartbreaking to see......I'm sure we're all the same - don't want the world, just a complete family!.......

Anyway, thanks again for your help and let me know how you get on.



Nic x


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi nic 

I have just had my appointment with consultant.

She said that there is no reason to explain why it's not working but said that if she was betting on someone then it would be me.  She is very confident it will work just doesn't know when !!!  She told me to go for FET next and said I could do it straight away.  I'm going for it in April so wf shall see what happens then.  She said if that didn't work then she would go the hysterograhpy to check my womb and she is confident that I don't  have any immune issues do wouldn't go those tests.  

She said that those who have m/c go on to have babies as the tkbkrm us not implantation so at least that is positive for people like me and you!!!

I hope this makes you feel better I sm feeling very upbeat!!

Kim xxx


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Kim,

That's fab news hun!  April  My goodness, thats great!  

I had some good news too - i got AF yesterday morning (when did I ever expect to be happy about HER arriving?!)  So I'm looking at this as a good sign....now hopefully my body is getting back on track and I'll be testing with OPK just to make sure.....

Are you doing natural or medicated?  I know what the natural cycle is but am unsure how the medicated bit works.  Do they wait till you ovulate then after tx give u drugs to keep the lining thick?

Wow!  That's great news!  Can't belieive you can go ahead so quickly.  Good Luck babes!

Nic x x x x


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks hun.

I'm doing medicated cycle.  My cycles can be irregular and they want to control and monitor my lining etc.  Basically when I start my AF on April I will start the buserelin injections on the second day and they will also give me some progesterone and gestone.  It's basically all the same protocol as after egg collection it's just the bit before that is slightly different.

Bring it on I say!!!  I'm so fired up for it this time in a good way.

Good luck with your treatment and keep me posted I will no doubt be paying on 2ww thread!!!  Fingers crossed my blastos thaw ok.

Kim xxx


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

That's great Kim, fingers crossed! x x x

Nic x


----------

